# Diesel Drag Racing...



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few pics from the drags today in Baytown.
We got there late, but still enjoyed the action.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*More from the Drags...*

Some show stuff for ya.
Mike


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

ya'll need to come out next weekend, big race at HRP. Outlaw 10.5, true 10.5, Pro Mods, Pro Stock, and a few index classes. Will be the fastest cars in the world there.

Nice Pics, would have been fun to go to, but was busy.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the note about the outlaw racing. I found out too late about it. We are going to McKinney to take part in a Tiger Shoot (with the camera, not guns!  ).
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Darn, I wish I'd have known about that. I'd surely have had to go.. I'm a diesel fan myself. Just can't beat a diesel..


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

now that is a cool mower.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have the pics from the diesel drag races uploaded to Smugmug so if you want to go to the drags, check out the link below.

Note: Click on the Motorsports Gallery.
http://mtstringer.smugmug.com/

Drag racing, burnout contest, and truck pull.

Mike


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Those are great shots. Thanks for sharing them. I sure wished the hubby would have been off so we could have went.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

cool shots mike!!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

A couple of those Dodge diesels were at the Mopar Nationals in Baytown back in 2004. That was a site to see. One of them blew a Viper away. Ran in the low 11's, I believe.


----------

